# visa for canadians



## blossomjazz (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi! 
I am in the process of entering a contract with a School in Dubai. The issue that I am wondering about is that they are completing the residency visa in Dubai but I've heard rumours that once I am in Dubai I will be required to pay $1000 cad to enter the country. I looked at the contract and did not notice anything about visa payment etc. Should I be worried.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

If you are referring to the recent news about Canadians paying up to a $1000 CAD to get visas to enter UAE then I don't think this will apply to you. Basically to enter UAE, Canadians now require a visa prior to entering, unlike before where we got a visa on arrival for free.

If I understand it correctly the $1000 visa is for the '6 months multi-entry visa' ... other visas are cheaper eg: the basic 30 day visa is about $250 CAD. You can also simply fly with Emirates and the visa is then around $70 CAD. I would talk to the employer about this as they should be the one paying for this as well as getting it setup for you.

GL


----------



## blossomjazz (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. I will check with them. But it's nice to know that I should be trying to get a flight with the Emirates.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

If you got a job in UAE you do not need a Visitors visa. Ask the school to issue the VISA (for work purposes). The School will send you a photocopy and that will be enough for you to travel. The school has of course to file the original VISA at the airport where you are going to land.

They can also send the original visa by courier. Now, if you are coming as a consultant then I cannot help you.

Good luck


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

UNless you will get the Residency prior to your entering the UAE, then you do need a Visotor's visa to enter. Since you are coming with Emirates they will help you with the Visa. Cheers,A


----------

